# [SOLVED] Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?



## sidewinder8686 (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi I recently reformatted and reinstalled Windows XP Home on an Everex Stepnote laptop. I have several drivers missing. I'm not sure where to look online to download them or how to find out what the manufacturers of the devices are to download the drivers from them. The drivers needed are: Ethernet controller, Multimedia Audio Controller, PCI Simple Communications Controller, and Video Controller (VGA Compatible). Any help on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

From what I read, those were a Wal-Mart exclusive with a cpu made by Via (no kidding) for the low-end market.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=5513681

http://reviews.cnet.com/laptops/everex-stepnote-nc1500/4505-3121_7-32156990.html?tag=rnav

Them's the key things to Google for, anyway.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Exact model of this stepnote please.

Bill


----------



## sidewinder8686 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

The model number is a NM3500W. I guess that is the model, it was on a sticker on the bottom. I can't find any other model numbers on it.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.

You may have to download it from another PC that is connected to the internet. 
Save it to a flash drive or CD
Install it on this Everex.
Run it and save the full report to a flash drive or CD
Transfer it to the working PC and attach the report to the thread.

The other option is to go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID
Do this for each error you have.

Bill


----------



## sidewinder8686 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Here is the requested report.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Hi,
Thanks for the report

From your report you have a VIA P4M800 Pro Chipset

Chipset Driver:
http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp

Select:
Microsoft Windows
Windows XP
Hyperion Pro (4 in 1) chipset drivers

Download:
VIA Hyperion Pro Driver Package 
Download version 5.24A 

It is a zip file so extract the driver to a folder and run the Setup

Video: VIA/S3 UniChrome Pro
http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp
Select:
Microsoft Windows
Windows XP
Integrated Graphics
P4M800/CE/Pro UniCrome Pro

Download:
P4M800Pro, P4M800, VN800 Display Driver 
Download version 22.00.01z 

It is a zip file so extract the driver to a folder and run the Setup

Audio: VIA AC'97 Enhanced Audio Controller VT8235
http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp

Select:
Microsoft Windows
Windows XP
Audio
VIA AC97 in VT8233AC/, VT8235 & VT8237/R

Download:
VIA Vinyl Audio driver - Multilingual 
Download version 7.00b 

It is a zip file so extract the driver to a folder and run the Setup

Let me know if you have any remaining errors in the Device Manager.

Bill


----------



## sidewinder8686 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

It worked great for 2 of the problems, but I still have errors for the Ethernet Controller and the PCI Simple Communications Controller. Thanks for your excellent assistance.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Go to the Device Manager
Right click>Properties>Details tab
Post the info youi find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## sidewinder8686 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Pci\ven_168c&dev_001a&subsys_2052168c&rev_01\3&61aaa01&0&30
pci\ven_1106&dev_3068&subsys_40701509&rev_80\3&61aaa01&0&8e


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Hi,

The Pci\ven_168c&dev_001a is an *ATHEROS AR5005G *Wireless Network Adapter
Driver:
http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5005G&system=1

Scroll down the page to "download"
This is a Zip file so you will need to extract it to a folder.
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Ethernet Controller error>Update driver>No, not this time>
Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)>Include this location in the search>Browse

Browse to the folder where you extracted the file you downloaded.
XP should install the driver.

The pci\ven_1106&dev_3068 is a *VIA MC97 modem*
Driver:
http://www.conexant.com/support/md_driverdownload.jsp

Click on Modem Driver Assistance
Scroll down and *accept* the agreement
Scroll down to the file under HSF Generic Modem Drivers
*AC '97 4/18/2006 2.00MB HSFac97_WinXP.zip *

This is a Zip file so you will need to extract it to a folder.
Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the Ethernet Controller error>Update driver>No, not this time>
Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)>Include this location in the search>Browse

Browse to the folder where you extracted the file you downloaded.
XP should install the driver.

Let me know how you make out.

Bill


----------



## Tyenot (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Just wanted to say thanks. I just did a clean install for a friend and had the same problem as the original poster. Instructions worked perfectly. 

Thanks again,

Tye


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Where do I find Everex Stepnote drivers?*

Hi Tyenot 
Thanks for letting us know!
Seeing sidewinder8686 has not responded, I am going to close this thread
(it has been about a year)

Bill


----------

